# Need help with cleaning spokes



## Monarky (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a wheel set that has spokes that are straight and tight but just need some cleaning as the spokes have very little rust and still a good shine underneath.  Can anyone tell what product I can use to clean up these spokes without having to take them off?  Inquiring minds shan't to know.  Thanks Monarky.


----------



## stoney (Aug 11, 2014)

If they just have a gray slight crusty look I just use 0000 steel wool on them along with the nipples. It smoothens them out and keeps them looking original.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2014)

stoney said:


> If they just have a gray slight crusty look I just use 0000 steel wool on them along with the nipples. It smoothens them out and keeps them looking original.




i do exactly the same, but I shoot them with WD40 and then use the #0000. I've gotten the nastiest spokes super smooth and like new this way.


----------



## Monarky (Aug 11, 2014)

bikiba said:


> i do exactly the same, but I shoot them with WD40 and then use the #0000. I've gotten the nastiest spokes super smooth and like new this way.




I'm going to give it a try... Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm always afraid of removing the finish, so I try to avoid using steel wool and just use a toothbrush with some WD40 on it. But that's just me.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm always afraid of removing the finish, so I try to avoid using steel wool and just use a toothbrush with some WD40 on it. But that's just me.




a good point, especially near the beach


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 11, 2014)

I use a soft brass wire wheel and a lot of technique, then the inside with a soft brass bristle brush, these run .99 at Harbor Freight Tools.
I don't use WD40 on wheels, because it makes things messy and adds an additional step of wiping off.
I have thought about making a youtube video on the subject, maybe later.
Chris


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I use a soft brass wire wheel and a lot of technique, then the inside with a soft brass bristle brush, these run .99 at Harbor Freight Tools.
> I don't use WD40 on wheels, because it makes things messy and adds an additional step of wiping off.
> I have thought about making a youtube video on the subject, maybe later.
> Chris




hey Chris - would def be interested in the youtube video especially if i dont need to use wd40! how rusted of spokes have you done with the wire brush method? would it work on the very rusted?

i agree if the spokes still have finish you dont want to over scour them. the ones i have done are always completely "rust colored" and come back to a smooth dull grey.


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2014)

just use a toothbrush with some WD40 on it. But that's just me.[/QUOTE]


Your teeth must look great. I hope you dont smoke.WD 40 is flamable


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> Your teeth must look great.



They do, but I think I'll give Chris' method a try.


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I use a soft brass wire wheel and a lot of technique, then the inside with a soft brass bristle brush, these run .99 at Harbor Freight Tools.
> I don't use WD40 on wheels, because it makes things messy and adds an additional step of wiping off.
> I have thought about making a youtube video on the subject, maybe later.
> Chris




Thats what I do. Harbor Freight has different disposable brushes.


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm always afraid of removing the finish, so I try to avoid using steel wool and just use a toothbrush with some WD40 on it. But that's just me.




We are only concerning ourselves with very light rust here, correct? If the spokes are laced to a wheel, I like the WD40, Because it makes me feel like I'm doing something to protect the spoke against rust and works in those hard to reach areas. If the spokes aren't laced to a wheel, I will use a wire brush (lightly) and wax each individual spoke to protect against rust.


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2014)

wax each spoke?? You are very strange.Have you counted how many bristles are on a tooth brush too?


----------



## Monarky (Aug 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> wax each spoke?? You are very strange.Have you counted how many bristles are on a tooth brush too?




I would like to see the YouTube video as well.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2014)

After trying a few of the methods already mentioned, my favorite is using one of the little lady's semi worn green scotch-brite pads with WD-40 and a brass brush around the hub area. Dave and I both use Pledge wax on our spokes for further protection.


----------



## Monarky (Aug 12, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> After trying a few of the methods already mentioned, my favorite is using one of the little lady's semi worn green scotch-brite pads with WD-40 and a brass brush around the hub area. Dave and I both use Pledge wax on our spokes for further protection.




Are you taking about the lemon pledge that comes in a spray can?


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2014)

Dave,what  brand of wax do you use on your eyebrows?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2014)

*Vince and dave*

You guys are hilarious!
Make my day!


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 12, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dave,what  brand of wax do you use on your eyebrows?


----------



## NICKY (Aug 12, 2014)

Monarky said:


> I have a wheel set that has spokes that are straight and tight but just need some cleaning as the spokes have very little rust and still a good shine underneath.  Can anyone tell what product I can use to clean up these spokes without having to take them off?  Inquiring minds shan't to know.  Thanks Monarky.




If you cut a potato and dip it in dawn dish soap and rub it on the rust it will remove it as using steel wool will scratch the metal know it sounds crazy but it works also coke a cola removes rust but the item needs to be soaked in it


----------



## spoker (Aug 12, 2014)

i soak them over nite in evaporus and wipe them off,this stuff also make cad come out bright and shinny with no buff marks,i use a brass wheel on my dremel for the nipples,polished brass nips look awesome


----------



## Duck (Aug 13, 2014)

2jakes said:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NwdcRIOXBc


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2014)

Duck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NwdcRIOXBc




Good information as far as it goes, but are you telling us that these other two products in the attached video are better than wax? And if so, which would be best one to use on spokes?


----------



## Duck (Aug 13, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Good information as far as it goes, but are you telling us that these other two products in the attached video are better than wax? And if so, which would be best one to use on spokes?



 You'll have to try them out on your eyebrows first- the one that works best is acceptable for use on spokes in most cases. If you want to try it on your nipples too, well, you're on your own, there.


----------



## vincev (Aug 13, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that there are some very anal members on the Cabe. My spokes would be embarrassing but then again I have a life.


----------



## Duck (Aug 14, 2014)

vincev said:


> but then again I have a life.



 Please present any evidence you have that would corroborate  this.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 14, 2014)

Duck said:


> Please present any corroborating evidence that you have that will validate this.




He can't corroborate or ride a bike...at least not for now until the sun goes down .



Otherwise...he'll burn to a fritter...
We wouldn't want that to happen to him...would we ?


----------



## Boris (Aug 14, 2014)

2jakes said:


> He can't corroborate or ride a bike...at least not for now until the sun goes down .
> Otherwise...he'll burn to a fritter...
> We wouldn't want that to happen to him...would we ?




This brings to mind a joke:
The Lone Ranger and Tonto find themselves surrounded by a large group of hostile Indians.
Lone Ranger: Looks like we're surrounded. Guess we'll have to fight our way out Tonto.
Tonto: What you mean "we", white man?


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2014)

It seems we have come  long way from cleaning spokes.


----------



## Duck (Aug 14, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> This brings to mind a joke:
> The Lone Ranger and Tonto find themselves surrounded by a large group of hostile Indians.
> Lone Ranger: Looks like we're surrounded. Guess we'll have to fight our way out Tonto.
> Tonto: What you mean "we", white man?



 Seems I read somewhere that that's a character flaw of all Europeans. ***This thread has encountered an error and now needs to close- please save any work and close all applications- this thread will close in 05...04...03...02...***


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2014)

Dave,why dont you chrome plate your spokes?


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2014)

What about the nipples? Nipples are funny lookin'.


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> wax each spoke?? You are very strange.Have you counted how many bristles are on a tooth brush too?




Well my tooth brush has 41 bundles of bristles... They look the same size.... and one bundle had 50 bristles. ... i'm going to say my tooth brush has about 2,050 bristles.


----------

